# Instant oatmeal vs regular?



## JohnnyO (Jan 7, 2010)

I usually have a packet or two of apples and cinnamon instant oatmeal with milk in the morning. I've always thought that any kind of oatmeal was good for you, but I read somewhere that instant has too much sugar compared to regular which causes an insulin spike or something...

is this something to worry about? I've got the calories under control but I don't understand the whole insulin spike business. I much prefer instant oatmeal to regular but I'll change my habits if it makes that much of a difference. 

thoughts?


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 7, 2010)

processed oatmeal is leached of natural fiber and complex carbs...and replenished with simple carbs, usually synthetic processed sugars.

I wouldn't call oatmeal packets bad for you...but whole oats are much much better for you.  Anytime you consume large quantities of high fructose or processed sugar you're going to get a spike...oatmeal or not.


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 13, 2010)

I almost always have instant plain oatmeal after training. I sweeten it with Splenda and cinnimon (this spice helps control blood sugar). I'm carb sensitive, so this is always a good option because my choices are so limited.


----------



## Unreal (Jan 13, 2010)

There is quick cooking oats and then there are the flavored packs that are loaded with sugar and junk. Nothing wrong with the quick oats. Add your own splenda and flavor. As for the flavored junk, I don't see why anyone would buy it. It is far more expensive and not as good for you.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 13, 2010)

Unreal said:


> There is quick cooking oats and then there are the flavored packs that are loaded with sugar and junk. Nothing wrong with the quick oats. Add your own splenda and flavor. As for the flavored junk, I don't see why anyone would buy it. It is far more expensive and not as good for you.



I agree

The brown sugar ones from quaker though are a good alternative to traditional cereal.  I'll eat them cold with milk sometimes.  I wouldn't make them a staple.


----------



## FITLATINA (Jan 13, 2010)

Can I blend instant oats with my protein shake?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 13, 2010)

FITLATINA said:


> Can I blend instant oats with my protein shake?



why not?  Just account for the carbs.  I would use the regular ones in the big cylinder.  I think they are quick but not as processed as the packs.  I let mine sit for about half an hour and get a little chewy.  Love it in my shakes.


----------

